# Klassifizierung der Koblenzer Strecken



## PelzPilz (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 
ich wüßte mal gerne in welchen Grad der Singletrailskala ihr die Koblenzer Strecken einteilt 

Köba S2
Fischer S2/S3
Buchen S0 oder ist das S1
Hexenpfad S2/S3
B1 ?
E-Line S2

liege ich damit ungefähr richtig ?


----------



## MannohnePlan (12. Juli 2010)

Hexe und KöBa eine Klasse? oO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (14. Juli 2010)

> Köba S2


Da stimme ich dir zu



> Fischer S2/S3


Besteht mehr aus S1/S2 Stellen. Durchschnittlich würde ich S2 sagen. An eine S3 Stelle kann ich mich jetzt nicht erinnern.



> Buchen S0 oder ist das S1


Jep



> Hexenpfad S2/S3


Durchschnittlich hat der S2/S3 Niveau. Die meisten Kurven sind S2. Glaube zwei S3. Die erste Weinbergstreppe würde ich mit S3 klassifizieren und die zweite mit S4, da man im Anschluss das Vorderrad versetzen muss.



> B1 ?


Durchschnittlich S2. 1-2 Kurven kann man vielleicht als S3 einstufen



> E-Line S2


Noch nie so wirklich gefahren


----------



## robbyFux (12. August 2010)

Treis-Karden von der Höhle des Sankt Castor runter an die Mosel -> S3+

Treis-Karden Buchsbaumpfad -> S2


----------



## robbyFux (16. August 2010)

robbyFux schrieb:


> Treis-Karden von der Höhle des Sankt Castor runter an die Mosel -> S3+
> 
> Treis-Karden Buchsbaumpfad -> S2



Also bin am Wochenende die Castorhöle noch einmal gefahren (so gut es ging ). der kurze Einstieg ist S2 weiter geht es mit S4 im Mittelteil und die EXTREM steilen Naturtreppen sind S3.


----------



## Brook (16. August 2010)

Was sagt Ihr zur Ripp in Boppard?


----------



## Rockyalex! (19. August 2010)

Hi Biker,
eigentlich gehts bei der Skala um bestimmte Stellen, bzw. um die schwersten Stellen der Strecke.
Fährt man also unter der Seilbahn einfach gerade runter sind die Schwierigkeiten eher eher im s2 Bereich. 
Je nachdem wo man rumkurvt (Statt Steilstufe links raus und versetzen auf den normalen Weg) ist es schon eher gegen S4. Die Stellen muss man sich aber schon suchen, z.b. auf den großen Steinplatten und dann Kurven reinfahren. Sonst kanns ja mit dem entsprechenden Fully jeder...
Gruss Alex


----------



## karmakiller (23. November 2014)

Sorry, dass ich den alten Thread hier ausgrabe, aber ich war heute auf der Ripp wandern und da Sie mir natürlich vom  Hörensagen als Trail ein Begriff war, habe ich hier etwas herumgesucht . Da ich  bisher mit der so Singletrailskala immer so meine Schwierigkeiten hatte, weiß ich jetzt, dass ich scheinbar maximal S1 fahre, wenn die Ripp S2 gewesen sein soll... 
Teilt ihr die Einschätzung S2 ?


----------



## Rockyalex! (13. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
Ausgegraben zum Geburtstag der Skala? 
Fand den Bericht und die Kommentare witzig.
Von mir gemeint war wohl die Basis-Variante; einfach nur runter. Da ist nichts zu Versetzen, die Kurven sind gut ausgebaut, schöne S2 Strecke!
Gruß Alex


----------



## xyzHero (13. Dezember 2014)

Wenn man die Rip straight runter fährt, würde ich auch S2 sagen.
Wenn man ein bisschen links und rechts schaut, kann man aber auch S3 und S4 Stellen finden.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Berger Jr. (24. Dezember 2014)

Gude warum beleckt ihr euch hier eigentlich so? Geht doch einfach fahrrad fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (26. Dezember 2014)

Berger Jr. schrieb:


> Gude warum beleckt ihr euch hier eigentlich so? Geht doch einfach fahrrad fahren ?


Dir auch Frohe Weinachten


----------



## schigga (31. Dezember 2014)

Berger Jr. schrieb:


> Gude warum beleckt ihr euch hier eigentlich so? Geht doch einfach fahrrad fahren ?


Damit die sich abends in der Stadt anschwulen können...

"Hiiiiiiiiiiii! Ich bin der Peter. Ich fahre in meiner Freizeit mountainbike. Am liebsten zur eisdiele. Alle Teile an meinem bike sind farblich aufeinander abgestimmt. Stell dir vor! Heute bin ich wie ein echter motherfucker einen Crazy s2-s3 trail runtergestuhlt ähm ich meine gepeitscht!"

Junge Junge Junge


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Dezember 2014)

Die _erste schwule_ Eisdiele in KO, dass wäre ja mal ein Fortschritt.


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Dezember 2014)

Bikereisdile wäre besser... 

Mag mich mal jemand auf die Trails mitnehmen. Ich bin quasi neu hier in der Gegend, meine "Heimat" den P'älzerwald musste ich leider wegen dem Job verlassen und sitze nun in Montabaur...


----------

